# Motorhome or Campervan



## DJP

What do you call yours?

Is it a Motorhome or Campervan?

RV's are straight forward.


----------



## klubnomad

Mine is a Motorhome because it has a motor and it is my home. I see campervans a being the VW type.

Dave

656


----------



## spykal

Hi

As you can see we have an Autosleeper Executive not the largest motorhome but it still can be seen by some as a large vehicle.......like when we need somewhere to park or stopover at a pub or such ...then the conversation goes like this " is it okay to park my CAMPERVAN in the car park?.......so you see it all depends :lol: 

mike


----------



## SidT

If you spend much time in France its a camping car. :lol: :lol:  :lol:
Cheers Sid


----------



## 111580

*Campervans for ever*

We had a VW T25 Hitop for several years that was definitely a Campervan. We now have a Fiat ducato Timberland Freedom Hitop Van conversion that has fixed toilet, shower, oven, microwave etc etc and is in all respects a Motorhome. However we have to make the bed up each night and I use it all year round as a runabout, go to work in it, go to the supermarket etc and it will park in most carparks (sticks out a bit) and will go down narrow streets so I still think of it as a campervan and feel more at ease calling it that. We would never want a huge coach built or A Frame that is sitting in storage all winter or only used for long haul holidays. What a waste of money!!
Oh yes and we're going to fit state of the art TV, satellite etc so we don't miss out except for making the bed each night. All of 5 minutes DOH

Give me campervans any time.


----------



## chrisjrv

Why not call it a caravanette :roll:


----------



## 107088

MY R.V. is not straight forward.



it can go round corners too,





if the roads big enough.


----------



## alunj

camping car. dont know why i guess when we were looking we trawled the dealers in france so got used to it 
(and i like to be awkward  )


----------



## hogan

Campingcar here,the name seems to have stuck.


----------



## Zebedee

Truck.

We're not posh!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CaGreg

When we are talking about it ourselves we just call it the 'van' but when we are telling (boasting) others about it it's a campervan. 

Motorhome isn't as commonly used in Ireland as far as I can see!


Ca


----------



## Tucano

What I call my Autotrail Apache is unprintable on here :evil: :evil: :roll: :lol: 

Norman

Oops sorry, just realized three months late that I never answered the question.

Motorhome :roll:


----------



## autostratus

hogan said:


> Campingcar here,the name seems to have stuck.


I like camping-car for ours.

That's mainly because I like to be known as a camping-cariste (especially with some emphasis on the last e)
A much better ring to it than a motorhomer, don't you think?


----------



## Sonesta

Always call ours a motorhome but our pet name for her is "Winnie" named affectionately after my darling mum who sadly is no longer with us.

Sue


----------



## Zebedee

Penguin game removed to a new thread.

Unfair to hijack this thread so effectively.

Apologies

Dave


----------



## davesport

Wobbly-box  Christened by a friend, & it's now stuck :lol:


----------



## 107088

OOOOHHHH penguins, loved it....264.5 yards. only took 20 minutes :lol:


----------



## sirgraham

We used to call ours a camper but we just bought nearley new autotrail tag axle and because of size call it a   motorhome


----------



## timbop37

Our's is neither. Our children call it a *bus* because our disabled daughter cannot sign motorhome or campervan. :lol:

Tim


----------



## cabby

got the pinguin to 210 yds.it depends on where we are for calling it, but we may just settle on Campingcar as it suits the brand.

cabby.


----------



## SpeedyDux

Hah!

297.1 yards for the Pinguin. 5th try.

SD


----------



## Zebedee

320.5 - but can't repeat it.


----------



## JockandRita

Zebedee said:


> 320.5 - but can't repeat it.


Same here, ...........and ours is a motor home.

Jock.


----------



## 107088

Dont care about original thread subject now,

I'm fixated on this bl**dy penguin.

still not over 275 yards


----------



## autostratus

JockandRita said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 320.5 - but can't repeat it.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, ..........
> Jock.
Click to expand...

And me!
Do you think that's the maximum?


----------



## 107088

322.9 yesssss, how sad is that?


----------



## asprn

stickey said:


> Why not call it a caravanette :roll:


Our best friend calls our RV that. :evil: I kept correcting her until I was told she was winding me up. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## StAubyns

bandaid

also 322.9 :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee

Sorry DJP.   

I can only suggest you bash the penguin (instead of me) for hijacking your thread. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Have now removed it from here and started a new thread since it seems so popular.

Regards


----------



## johnandcharlie

A lot of people refer to mine as a camper van, and so would I when I need it to appear small, but as has already been said, it's got a motor and it's my home. I generally refer to it as a van, but it depends who I'm talking to. Anyway, I tow a garden shed behind it, and have a few plants growing in it, how many people take their garden camping?


----------



## erneboy

campervan


----------



## 113504

I havnt got one yet but these are my definitions...

if its big - its a motor home, 
if its small - its a campervan
if it hasnt got an engine - its a caravan!


----------



## wilse

my mate, bought a campervan T4 VW, after 2 weeks away, and showering etc in ours, he sold it an bought a Rapido with loo & shower.

Personally, I think motorhome is the way to go.

But it depends if you like showering and using the loo, or if you are relying on campsites?

Wilse


----------



## buttons

Part of the structure must be converse to be a camper all others are motorhomes easy aint it. :?


----------



## buttons

I think I should try that one again  

Part of the structure must be canvas to be a camper all others are motorhomes easy aint it. :?


----------



## 101578

She, is called a motorhome alias (the hobbit)


----------



## buellster

Campervan or camping car abroad


----------



## OldWomble

Ours is known as The Old Dormobile!

It's an A Class Hymer 694G so it really is a motorhome.

My definitions go like this:

A Class - Motorhome
C Class - Motor Caravan
Van Conversion - Camper van.

No offence meant to anyone - it's just a personal view.


----------



## ladyrunner

Most of the time I call it the Van but this really annoys my 10 year old son who insists on calling it a Motorhome.

My second choice name is Motorhome and never Campervan.


----------



## 108733

If I'm talking to my wife - it's called "Leviathan"
If I'm talking to the kids - it's called "The Van"
If I'm talking to someone else - it's called a Motorhome

I agree with a lot of the replies here - Campervans have VW badges on the front!


----------



## 96511

Our Burstner Elegance is a van and we go camping in it, so it's a Campervan.
'Motorhome' is daft and pretentious, as daft as calling a bin-man an 'amenity operative'.


----------



## CliveMott

We have called ours "the Bus", because our first coach built was ... a bus!
Bedford Duple Vista in its previous life.


----------



## 108733

vaila2 said:


> 'Motorhome' is daft and pretentious, as daft as calling a bin-man an 'amenity operative'.


What an odd thing to say - did you notice the name of this site at any point???


----------



## parigby

Call mine a motorhome, but most often than not shorten it to MoHome.


philip


----------



## carprus

Motorhome withotut a doubt  campervan is a ***** word :evil: .


----------



## 38Rover

In Spain it's AUTOCARAVANA


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

carprus said:


> Motorhome withotut a doubt  campervan is a ***** word :evil: .


I was thinking camper van reminiscent of New Age Travellers. Or prior to that the Hippy era.

Refer to ours as a camper van.


----------



## adbe

'van'
Motorhome somehow makes me think of mobilehome


----------



## Briarose

In the 70s when our neighbours had one we always called it a caravanette. now we call it a motorhome ? LOL


----------



## OldWomble

vaila2 said:


> Our Burstner Elegance is a van and we go camping in it, so it's a Campervan.
> 'Motorhome' is daft and pretentious, as daft as calling a bin-man an 'amenity operative'.


If you go camping in it, why lug a great big motorhome around - you can carry a tent in a small car!


----------



## carprus

some-where-in-oxford said:


> carprus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Motorhome withotut a doubt  campervan is a ***** word :evil: .
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking camper van reminiscent of New Age Travellers. Or prior to that the Hippy era.
> 
> Refer to ours as a camper van.
Click to expand...

New age travellers is this not a way of avoiding work and washing  .


----------

